# Sublimated T-Shirts (wholesaler needed)



## alexgear (Apr 20, 2008)

Team - 

I'm in need a good wholesaler to do some contract sublimation printing on T-shirts. 

Any references of vendors you prefer is appreciated.

*If on the west coast that's even better. 

Thanks in advance!
Alex


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi..
check on this link Wholesale Sublimation | Wholesale Sublimation T-Shirts.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

alexgear said:


> Team -
> 
> I'm in need a good wholesaler to do some T-shirt sublimation work.


Are you looking for stock printed shirts or a contract sublimation printer to do custom prints for you?


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

check Wholesale Sublimation | Wholesale Sublimation T-Shirts . i hope it is help full ....


----------

